# Souhan: It's time to trade Garnett



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

An article from Star Tribune.



> He's a tall, lanky power forward whose passionate play made him a Minnesota icon, and he became one of the NBA's most dominant players in his prime. So it's sad to say that it's time for Kevin to go, especially because the Kevin in question now bears the surname "Garnett." Last season, Kevin Garnett maintained a statistical profile of all-around excellence even while the Timberwolves imploded. That is a good reason to admire him. That is a better reason to trade him.


Full article at http://www.startribune.com/150/story/512639.html


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Ya,saw that one.
it's out in the offseason thread.

I've got to say honestly,as much as it hurts and with all the optimizem i've got and the beleif in KG,he's right,it is time if the Franchaise want's to get the best he can for KG who is really it's only esset.
But for that to Happen,everything must change,Mchale MUST BE FIRED FOR WASTING KG GOD DAMN HIM,we need to bring in a great GM with great ambitions,if this season is a flunk or you know what,if we don't get to the 4th seed at least,i say trade him,for the franchaise and he's sake.

PS
i misspelled Franchaise right? lol


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't see the point in rebuilding simply because we are already stuck with about 1000 bad contracts. As long as we can't trade these gigantic contracts we have, we shouldn't trade KG. Its really pointless, because we are gonna be with those contracts until one of them decides to play or once they expire. We just need to keep competing with what we got because we can be a competitive team.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it's crossed my mind many times that teams like minnesota have (had) nowhere to go but down (i think philadelphia has led the charge on that level for some years already). however, i think the wolves may have finally caught a break: with the sixth pick in the draft tomorrow night, it's almost certain that a game-changer will be available. who he is and whether the wolves will actually select him are entirely separate matters, but the fact (imo) remains: minnesota at least stands _a chance_ to acquire some player who could change the face/fate of the franchise. as a result, moving garnett and embarking upon a difficult rebuilding phase is not... yet... _necessary_. there's still hope.

and as timberwolves fans would be keen to point out, trading garnett is not a path without risk itself. his contract is simply enormous, matching wouldn't be easy for any trade counterpart, and it's not the only albatross on the payroll either. 

so in the end, i think minnesota fans should almost be counting their lucky stars to be in the position they currently find themselves. it could have been a thousand times worse (literally?), but they still have some hope. at this point, it's just a matter of drafting well; but if minny fails here, i'll feel horrible for wolves fans. rebuilding this franchise (starting next year)- considering all cba details and otherwise- is a challenge i would not welcome on my plate. making the 6 *count* tomorrow night appears to be the only (healthy) way to turn this franchise around. 

peace


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not saying I'm gonna blame on KG whether he should get traded or not. I blame mainly on the management as known as McHale, just like Souhan said. It has carried out frustrations on him, again I can't really blame KG. However, I don't always agree with Jim has to say. 

First off, his contract is massive - it's rather difficult to move him and his contract. It requires many things in the package for KG and make salary work. Although to many minds, we have gone into a rebuilding mode. Well, it is not as long as KG is still on the team IMO. I don't think KG would ever tolerate the fact his team is in the rebuilding mode. He has been there before and doesn't want to go there again. I'd say modify the team with some better supporting cast around him. Such a shame McHale cannot find anything better to make it better besides '03-'04 team.

Rashad is out indefinitely. Ok, but how long into the season? 2 months is soon the possible. They can wait 2 months until he comes back and get himself all together again. We've got some pretty good players on the squad - Davis, Hassell, Blount, Griffin. I've not lost hope in them because we've got better all team players than we had in the early to mid 90's. Keep in mind, we got a draft ahead in a couple days.

The last thing for the team to let McHale to screw up again, we'll be lost for a long time until the day he get replaced. Karmas floating around the heads.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont want him gone... theres too much he does for the city and the team IMO
why mchale wasnt fired long ago is a question that i dont think theres any answer good enough for.
wolves would do well to even get close to equal value for KG, and should be careful even discussing a trade with him


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

that article talks as if KG is past his prime... 

WHOA WHOA WHOA... i think KG is still in his prime and can still get better. Have an explosive player that can create around him and watch KG put together his best season yet... 

whos with me on this one?... :/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> that article talks as if KG is past his prime...
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA... i think KG is still in his prime and can still get better. Have an explosive player that can create around him and watch KG put together his best season yet...
> 
> whos with me on this one?... :/


we need another player who can put up a consistant 20ppg from the outside with jumpers and drive to the basket.
not necissarily a superstar, but a genuine scorer to pair with him and take the pressure off, his assists and boards would go up, we would win more close games and KG would indeed be back in prime form


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> I dont want him gone... theres too much he does for the city and the team IMO
> *why mchale wasnt fired long ago* is a question that i dont think theres any answer good enough for.
> wolves would do well to even get close to equal value for KG, and should be careful even discussing a trade with him


Two words: Glen Taylor


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Two words: Glen Taylor


One word: Fool

lol


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> One word: Fool
> 
> lol


Yep.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Kg is gonna explode after the disappointment of last season.. and it better be with the wolves


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree, this #6 pick could be key to the future, and I also think McHale is going to take that on chance to turn it around and select Randy Foye and ruin everything for good.....idiot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JBoog35 said:


> I agree, this #6 pick could be key to the future, and I also think McHale is going to take that on chance to turn it around and select Randy Foye and ruin everything for good.....idiot.


its really dis-appointing when the worst case scenario actually sounds like the most likely to happen


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think it's probably time to trade KG, however you should wait until next season's deadline and then strike up a deal with the Bulls. Nothing like rebuilding with Deng, Gordon, and New York's 2007 #1 (Oden).


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

No. Trading Garnett's not the answer. Drafting/Trading good things to place around him is. There is still hope here.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG obviously wanted to have some veteran players on his squad. Trade him away is not the right solution right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

your not gonna be able to trade KG and then instantly have another player to build around that is half as good.
he's a once a generation player, one you actually can build around (obviously if done right).


----------



## Sharif (Jan 5, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> we need another player who can put up a consistant 20ppg from the outside with jumpers and drive to the basket.
> not necissarily a superstar, but a genuine scorer to pair with him and take the pressure off, his assists and boards would go up, we would win more close games and KG would indeed be back in prime form


Wally?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Spree and Sam.I.Am were pretty damn good, but it's gonna be very, very hard for minnesota to get two players like that again with the current salary situation.
One question I have - Garnett has so much money - yes, he's an amazing player - but others have taken paycuts to win.. 
I mean, he's been earning NBA money since he was 18!
One season at 5 million would set ME up for a damn long time, a hundred million could last me a lifetime.. surely he doesnt need it all?
(i know it's more complex than that, but I really do think garnett could take a salary cut - if he ever hits free agency, watch him do a Mourning or Payton when he realises he's not gonna win a ring otherwise)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

That was the best thing McHale can ever done to this team, but funny thing was he said it was a failed experiment himself. OK, the next season was disgraceful for the Wolves as Cassell's woes with an injury became an everyday thing and Spree demanded his children to be fed.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

My guess is that next year, McHale can find a vet to help out. My take is this, KG wants to stay, but he wants to win. McCants is hurt I sure hope that McHale doesnt draft someone like Roy to replace McCants because he'll be back and we are stacked at G. I think this team can sign someone like a Bobby Jackson in the offseason, and another big man. Draft BPA, let the team develop over the year. The following year, we have McCants back, we can use the whole MLE on a solid veteran, the better our season record, the better the chance someone will take a pay cut to play with KG.

Soooooo, not this year, but next year, We'll have 2 young guys in McCants and our first rounder this year, maybe a solid young guy out of the 3 second rounders. We'll have KG, Bobby Jackson or some other guy we got with our MLE, Ricky Davis, Hassell...then the signing of a solid vet with the MLE, that's our best shot IMO.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Look at those Bulls board, they've got scenarios to get KG for Deng/Gordon, 2, and 16 picks. 

Ok...


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Both players are good, but leave us super thin on the front line, We would have Griffin and Blount and a rookie with the 4 pick, I am assumming Tyrus Thomas, I truley gotta believe Aldridge would be gone, and Thomas is at least 1, probably 2 seasons away. would be a bad move, not to mention, I don't know if Deng and Gordon need extensions after next year. I say you throw us Chandler or Sweetney, we MAY have something.


----------

